# Electric Wheelchair Batteries Anyone?



## Guest (Aug 30, 2017)

I bought my parents a used electric wheelchair and despite the seller saying a number of times that the batteries were excellent, they are bad. Leaking acid and not holding a charge. I had them tested at CanTin and they both came up with a fail replace.

So the batteries are full sized deep cycle car batteries (2) and they are 12v gel.

Anyone know about these batteries and the best place to get them?

Thanks


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

For a good deal on them track down an employee of a health service company. My brother works for Lawtons or one of those companies. He brings home used decent ones all the time.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

I'd try Napa, carquest etc 1st. I'd think mobility outfits would charge a premium


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Scotty said:


> ... I'd think mobility outfits would charge a premium


Almost certainly.


----------



## BSTheTech (Sep 30, 2015)

We have a "battery guy" here that stocks just about every kind of battery imaginable. I picked up a couple for my UPS the other day and the prices were good. Try a search for battery outlet or similar in your area.


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2017)

Thanks for the replies. I am learning about batteries today. There are 2 main types of deep cycle batteries. AGM and Gel. The AGM has glass fiber either between the plates or the plates are made out of glass fiber. The gel battery has gel instead of liquid. My batteries are gel. The gel is better in the cold, and apparently won't spill if the battery is cracked. The AGM fiberglas will keep the liquid from spilling because the glass mat acts like a sponge.

There is also a system for sizing. The batteries I have are group 24. So I have to make sure the batteries I look at are Group 24 to fit the chair.

Then there are power ratings. Mine have 335 CCA and 74 A. H. @ 20hrs. 

I will be looking into different options, hopefully I can get something for under $400-$500 for the pair.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Here's the NAPA group 24 deep cycle gel battery. Quite pricey, trade price on it is $364.64



Part: NAB 8G24
Product Line: NAPA Automotive Batteries
List price 465.03
Your Cost 346.64
Core List price 15.00
Unit Each
Features & Benefits
Premium Choice For Longer Cycle Life Service & Performance.
Features and Benefits PDF
Specification Sheet
Attributes
Battery BCI # : 24M
Battery Cold Cranking Amps @ 0 Degrees F : 335 CCA
Battery Cranking Amps @ 32 Degrees F : 470
Battery Posts Type : Marine
Battery Reserve Capacity (Minutes) : 132
Battery Voltage : 12 Volts
Battery Warranty in Months : 12
Height : 9 7/8 in. (251 mm)
Length : 10 7/8 in. (276 mm)
Width : 6 3/4 in. (171 mm)
Battery Application : Marine/RV/Wheelchair/EV/Deep Cycle & Starting Service
Battery Weight : 53.6 lbs (24.31 kgs)


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

And here's the standard NAPA Deep Cycle group 24



Part: NAB 24RVS
Product Line: NAPA Automotive Batteries
List price 227.46
Your Cost 169.55
Core List price 15.00
Unit Each
Features & Benefits
Dual Purpose Battery For Excellent Starting & Moderate Deep Cycle Service. Exclusive Dual Top Stainless Steel Terminals For Corrosion Free Connectors.
Features and Benefits PDF
Specification Sheet
Attributes
Battery BCI # : Group 24
Battery Cold Cranking Amps @ 0 Degrees F : 550 CCA
Battery Posts Type : Marine
Battery Voltage : 12 Volts
Battery Warranty in Months : 12
Battery Weight : 39 lbs (17.69 kgs)
Height : 9 3/8 in. (238 mm)
Length : 10 3/4 in. (273 mm)
Wet or Dry : Wet
Width : 6 3/4 in. (171 mm)
Battery Application : Marine/RV Deep Cycle
Battery Cranking Amps @ 32 Degrees F : 685
Warranty
See Manufacturer's Complete Written Policy
Warranty PDF
Material Safety Data Sheet (MSDS)
DEEP CYCLE BATTERY


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

I have AGM battery in my car. Damn this k cranks like no tomorrow. Estate battery I've had on the car.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

See if you can find a store called Batteries plus. I know there are 2 in Hamilton.


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2017)

Lincoln said:


> Here's the NAPA group 24 deep cycle gel battery. Quite pricey, trade price on it is $364.64
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks. I agree it is a bit pricey especially since I need two.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

the two above posts give you an idea of the two main types of deep cycle batteries. Note the cranking amp rating on them both. You can either have a good cranking battery or a long lasting battery - not both at the same time. Look for no cranking amp rating or a low cranking amp rating for your wheelchair battery needs.


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2017)

Lincoln said:


> And here's the standard NAPA Deep Cycle group 24
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The regular deep cycle units are not as good because the plates don't like all the banging around the batteries are subjected to. At least that's what I read...


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2017)

Lincoln said:


> the two above posts give you an idea of the two main types of deep cycle batteries. Note the cranking amp rating on them both. You can either have a good cranking battery or a long lasting battery - not both at the same time. Look for no cranking amp rating or a low cranking amp rating for your wheelchair battery needs.


The batteries in it list 335 CCA. Then it says 72 something @ 20 hr. (going from my bad memory. I will edit post when I check the battery.)


----------



## JHarasym (Mar 27, 2007)

Costco is usually quite price competitive


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2017)

JHarasym said:


> Costco is usually quite price competitive


I couldn't find anything from Costco.ca


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Player99 said:


> The regular deep cycle units are not as good because the plates don't like all the banging around the batteries are subjected to. At least that's what I read...


a little banging never hurt anybody. It's more vibration that kills a battery. The lead breaks loose and falls off the plates, collects in the bottom of the battery until it shorts everything out.
In your price range, you are stuck with the lead/acid technology. Some makes are sealed, some are not. Watch the cranking amp (CCA or CA) rating, lower is better for your application. You need a slow trickle, not a huge rush of current.

This Costco battery says it does both well......but I find that hard to swallow.

Costco Wholesale


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2017)

Lincoln said:


> a little banging never hurt anybody. It's more vibration that kills a battery. The lead breaks loose and falls off the plates, collects in the bottom of the battery until it shorts everything out.
> In your price range, you are stuck with the lead/acid technology. Some makes are sealed, some are not. Watch the cranking amp (CCA or CA) rating, lower is better for your application. You need a slow trickle, not a huge rush of current.
> 
> This Costco battery says it does both well......but I find that hard to swallow.
> ...


Thanks. That battery is the best alternative so far. 

I am curious how do you know so much about batteries? I appreciate your help.


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2017)

I called the manufacturer and they say the gel batteries are the best for constant drain and charge. The replacement gel battery from a dealer is $375 x 2 batteries. I think for the amount of use my parents will want the Costco battery is a good alternative. I am wondering if I can buy something similar but pick it up and save some money. The Costco is only available online, and the price includes shipping. These batteries weigh at least 50 pounds and would have to be shipped as hazardous.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

No batteries offered on Amazon Prime either.

Here's Interstate Batteries. Good rep.

Wheelchairs Batteries - Buy a Battery for Various - Sealed Lead Acid (AGM) Large Deep Cycle Battery - DCM0075


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2017)

Lincoln said:


> No batteries offered on Amazon Prime either.
> 
> Here's Interstate Batteries. Good rep.
> 
> Wheelchairs Batteries - Buy a Battery for Various - Sealed Lead Acid (AGM) Large Deep Cycle Battery - DCM0075


The Costco battery seems like a better deal than the Interstate at $200 delivered VS $242 not sure about delivery.

I called Total Battery and they have a gel battery. The UPG UB-24 gel. It is $259 and 75 amp hours. *The teminals are the Z1 style, and the chair has regular round car type terminals. Will they bolt on the the Z1 tab style terminals?*

Here is the brochure:
https://a89b8e4143ca50438f09-7c1706.../503/original/upg-sla-brochure.pdf?1440180887


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Some of the terminals in the brochure seem to be hybrid and would probably be OK with round style car terminals. The flat blade terminals not so much but there might be an adapter for them. Ask the battery vendor directly what will fit with what.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

One thing I always check & compare with batteries, how long is the _full replacement_ warranty (not pro-rated) ?
Best price I found for the smaller ones for my dad's mobility scoot was at walmart, with 1yr full replacement. They were riding mower type.
Another consideration is if it needs to be able to travel (plane, bus transit, etc.). That is where you get into the regulations where they won't let it on unless it has the super expensive 'medical' type approved batteries. Otherwise there is no reason to buy the med. type.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Player99 said:


> *The teminals are the Z1 style, and the chair has regular round car type terminals. Will they bolt on the the Z1 tab style terminals?*


They should. You might have to go with a smaller diameter bolt.


----------

